# Hunting table



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is some pics. of a table my Dad and i just got done making. It sits in my Rec. room. A good spot to watch football games !!! 
We took 2x6 material and carved it out to allow the bullets and arrows to fit into and then wrapped it with some half log and then poured the top on. The same stuff you have probably seen at the Bar. I thought it came out real nice and thought I would share some pics.

Thanks, Blza


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

That looks great, nice job.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

that looks awsome :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

thats sweet


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks good, how long did it take you


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice Craftsmanship!!! How long did it take you to build? What did you have into it with materials(pricewise)?


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments..... It took longer than I wanted to build. It took about 8 mths or so, but we didn't work on it all that time. As for dollar amount invested was about $120 or so. The antler drawer pulls were $10.00 a piece at Cabelas. And the top that we poured was about $60.00. And then you got the price of the lumber and hardware. I've gotten alot of compliments about the table when people stop over. 
My Dad does woodworking so I came up with this idea of this kind of table I wanted to build so he started on the table last winter and got the table itself done and I poured the top a few weeks ago. Pretty happy with the finished results.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome job, What is the top made of plastic, acrylic?


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Daren99,
The top is from a company called Enviro-tec lite. I got it from Menards. It is a liquid that is poured on to the top.... It gives it a real thick finish that looks like glass when done.
Thanks for the compliment, Blza


----------

